# Halfords MTB Offers



## GERARDPPM (20 Oct 2009)

Hi, new to the forum, i hav been doing some searching on these bikes:

Carrera Vulcan Disc Spec 09
Carrera Vengeance Disc Ltd 09
GT Agressor XC3

I am looking essentially for a mountain bike mostly for country road use and the odd excursion of road, which bike do u think would suit most. The Vulcan Disc Spec has lock out forks which if im right is designed for road use and could be the better option?

Any help would be appreciated on these bikes.


----------



## Bman (21 Oct 2009)

I have the GT Aggressor XCR and a colleague has the XC2. Both very nice bikes


----------



## Cubist (21 Oct 2009)

GERARDPPM said:


> thanks for the help, much appreciated!


Gerardppm, the MTB section of the forum is about the slowest to get a reply, don't sweat it!

You say the "odd excursion off road". By this do you mean that you will occasionally hop onto a towpath or gravelly track, or will you be hooning it down some really technical bridleways and trails? 

If you intend to get into MTBing for real, then spend as much as you possibly can on a well-specc'd XC bike. If not, and you really are mostly on country lanes and the odd track, then a hybrid with fat tyres or even a cross-bike would be a much better bet. 

If you are intent on a MTB, then the vulcan and the Aggressor are both good buys at the moment. The Vengeance has as far as I can make out, better brakes and forks, but on 24 speed gears. That it was originally priced at £599 is eyewatering in terms of a reduction. 

You aren't likely to find a better bike for the money than either of the three you have mentioned.


----------



## freakybacon (21 Oct 2009)

Any of your suggestions should do the job. I have a carrera kraken 07, used for commuting with slick tires and occasional off roading - completed the Holme Valley mountain bike challenge & the Calderdale mountain bike marathon with it. The spec of mine is similar to the latest Vulcan- mechanical discs AFAIK. Lock out forks are useful for my commute.


----------



## GERARDPPM (21 Oct 2009)

Thanks guys, 

No, i wont be ony any techinal tracks or anything, but i do want a MTB and not a hybrid.

Think i will go for either the aggressor or the vulcan as both have lock out forks. At this most of time i'd prefer the aggressor but is almost £100 more expensive includin if you take the 10% voucher. I wonder is the extra £100 worth it.


----------



## GERARDPPM (22 Oct 2009)

My minds defo made up now, halfords have just reduced the aggressor xc3 by 10% £315 now :-)


----------



## Cubist (22 Oct 2009)

JFDI springs to mind.....have fun!


----------



## Mr Pig (22 Oct 2009)

GERARDPPM said:


> No, i wont be ony any techinal tracks or anything, but i do want a MTB



You realise you're just going to be dragging the extra weight of suspension forks and disk brakes around for no reason? Not to mention the knobbly tyres. It's like buying a tractor for the school run...


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2009)

GERARDPPM said:


> No, i wont be ony any techinal tracks or anything, but i do want a MTB and not a hybrid.


Not sure why you are so certain on the MTB rather than a hybrid but only you know what ticks your boxes. 

Looking at the spec of the Aggressor, it says "_aggressive tread XC tyres_". I'd recommend getting some road tyres with less aggressive tread, like the Schwalbe Land Cruisers discussed in this thread. Switching to road tyres increased my speed by over 10%, faster and easier all for £20. Save the XC tyres for the seriously boggy stuff.


----------



## GERARDPPM (22 Oct 2009)

Dont see any 26 x 2.1 in them tyres


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2009)

You don't need to stick to the 2.1" width, narrower stuff will make it even quicker on tarmac. I went down to 26x1.5 for road tyres.


----------



## GERARDPPM (22 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> You don't need to stick to the 2.1" width, narrower stuff will make it even quicker on tarmac. I went down to 26x1.5 for road tyres.




will they fit on the wheels?


----------



## punkypossum (22 Oct 2009)

They will fit fine, I'm running 26x1.75 semi slicks on my mountain bike that had 2.1 knobblies originally.

However, if you want to change the tyres already, you might as well go for something like the GT Zum which has a mountain bike frame but with the slick tyres...


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Oct 2009)

My bike is the Carrera Vulcan and I couldnt be happier with it. I ride on roads, cyclepaths, country lanes and hairyscary forest trails and it is always 100%

If I needed to get a new bike it would be the same one again.


----------



## GERARDPPM (22 Oct 2009)

Its all ordered, im not to bothered by the extra drag of the tires, i'll get more of a work out.


----------



## Mr Pig (22 Oct 2009)

When you asked for advice, you didn't really want any did you?


----------



## Cubist (22 Oct 2009)

Oh yes he did!

Where's the "pantomime slapstick" smiley when you want one!


----------



## GERARDPPM (23 Oct 2009)

OH Yes I Did!

http://www.quinnpatrick.co.uk/images/pantomime3.jpg


----------



## Cubist (23 Oct 2009)

GERARDPPM said:


> OH Yes I Did!
> 
> http://www.quinnpatrick.co.uk/images/pantomime3.jpg


You see that fat bloke in the chinese dress? That's your Halfrod's mechanic that is......


----------



## archenemy (23 Oct 2009)

I suppose its me but I would never by a bike from a shop like that yes I’ve been in and bought the odd little thing but as for buying a bike I would go to a proper place.
 I have a lcs just 2minutes walk from me and I’ve been in there asking about a bike and the first thing the bloke did after picking up a large frame bike was to drop the seat down to the lowest point and said here you go. I laughed at him and walked out.

When by bike grows up it wants to be a Nicolia


----------



## sheddy (23 Oct 2009)

don't buy at Halfords....


----------



## Cubist (23 Oct 2009)

I did. And it's ****ing gorgeous.


----------



## GERARDPPM (23 Oct 2009)

I'd be better not buying a bike full stop at this rate! :-()


----------



## Cubist (24 Oct 2009)

GERARDPPM said:


> I'd be better not buying a bike full stop at this rate! :-()


I hope by the time you have read this you have gone and treated yourelf to a bargain bike from Halfords. You won't spend your money any better anywhere else. Some Halofrds are good at putting bikes together, some aren't, and the huge amount of snobbery that surrounds this subject forgets that the bikes themselves have incredibly good reviews.

Take the oportunity to learn how to check it's been built properly, and learn how to keep the brakes and gears maintained. If you pay any mechanic to do that, whether a Halfords mechanic or an LBS, then you've got more money than sense anyway. 

I'll say it again. My Boardman is a fantastically good bike for the money. It was put together well by the people at Halfords. I checked it and tweaked it a bit, but not much. It has ridden faultlessly since June.


----------



## GERARDPPM (24 Oct 2009)

Thanks cubist picking up on monday, will not be paying or leaving the shop with it unless im happy. Off course a test drive.


----------



## GERARDPPM (26 Oct 2009)

Picked upto, great machine


----------



## Cubist (26 Oct 2009)

Hurrah! Now go and get it muddy!!!!!!


----------



## GERARDPPM (29 Oct 2009)

I paid £315 + got a £20 free voucher, halfords website have it back upto £449, some poor bugger will pay this!


----------



## freakybacon (29 Oct 2009)

Congratulations on the bargainous purchase!


----------



## Trumpettom001 (10 Nov 2009)

Assuming you bought the XC3 - nice purchase - I have one, and am now completely happy with it, after having changed the :

headset - to somthing more shiney and useable with normal sized handlebars
handlebars (anodised aluminium blue with support trials bar)
shifters to deore 3/9 speed
rear casette to somthing with a finer gear range - I never use gear 1 on the back before
casette to 9 spd (to go with the shifter (duh))
seat - as the one that comes with it is F---- horibble
took apart the forks, and re greased..
added rear light, and 106LEDs worth of front lights (these go on the trials bar)
2x waterbottle carriers
slicks tyres
bontracer disk pads that give a little tiny bit of extra braking power

grips - didn't want to - I like the grips that come with the bike, but i cut them getting them off

saddle bag, complete with most things I need to fix anything that goes wrong

oh and of course a cycle computer,

and a bright blue bell, soon to be replaced by an airzound, b'cos peds still pay no attention to me when i ting ting at them because i'm about the pile into them - and no, I ride on the road, not pavy-menty


----------



## globalfish (11 Nov 2009)

Trumpettom001 said:


> Assuming you bought the XC3 - nice purchase - I have one, and am now completely happy with it, after having changed the :
> 
> headset - to somthing more shiney and useable with normal sized handlebars



Explain please - headset useable with normal sized bars?????


----------



## tradesecrets (11 Nov 2009)

GERARDPPM said:


> I paid £315 + got a £20 free voucher, halfords website have it back upto £449, some poor bugger will pay this!





I spotted that also


----------



## Trumpettom001 (11 Nov 2009)

the handlebars that come with the GT are great, but I had a pair that I like more - they have a (trials riding?) support bar for mounting all those LEDs.. the stock headset and handlebars have a larger diameter than "regular" sized handlebars... thus forcing me to chance to a different headset.... don't let this put you off buying the bike anyone...


----------



## tradesecrets (12 Nov 2009)

I have only ever bought one bike from Halfords and that over 10 years ago I rode it everywhere .. and did the damage it cost me 350 

Time's I wonder why people are prepared excessive amount's on a bike that does the same Job . I guess some feel the need to be centre of attention and Pose and boast "Oh loo what I can afford " though i suspect many go into Debt so they can keep up with the Jones's attitude especially on forums where I've got the impression Image is a Must !!!


----------



## Cubist (12 Nov 2009)

Trumpettom001 said:


> the handlebars that come with the GT are great, but I had a pair that I like more - they have a (trials riding?) support bar for mounting all those LEDs.. *the stock headset and handlebars have a larger diameter than "regular" sized handlebars... thus forcing me to chance to a different headset....* don't let this put you off buying the bike anyone...



Did you really need to change the whole headset, or just the stem?


----------



## Cubist (12 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> I have only ever bought one bike from Halfords and that over 10 years ago I rode it everywhere .. and did the damage it cost me 350
> 
> Time's I wonder why people are prepared excessive amount's on a bike that does the same Job . I guess some feel the need to be centre of attention and Pose and boast "Oh loo what I can afford " though i suspect many go into Debt so they can keep up with the Jones's attitude especially on forums where I've got the impression Image is a Must !!!


I think you'll find the majority of posters on this forum are far from snobs. Most however will cut their coat according to their cloth. If you want to pick fights then can I suggest you go and do it elsewhere?


----------



## tradesecrets (12 Nov 2009)

^^^
Don't panick I wasn't talking about here just what i've noticed elsewhere .


----------



## GERARDPPM (13 Nov 2009)

UPDATE - Well after 3 weeks of cycling and a few add-ons: 

Continental country ride tryes 1.75
GT saddle bag 
water bottle
12 function computer
Rear mudguard

the bike is great exceeded all my expections, the build quality is great and halfords hav done a great job assembling, no probs touch wood. The only one grip i hav is the seat it is bloody terrible. Jut bought my muc-off cleaning kit, these country roads are stinking!


----------



## Trumpettom001 (20 Nov 2009)

for Cubist: On mine, I changed the little metally bit that attaches the top of the forks to the centre of the handle bars - didn't touch the bearings within the headset or anything... 

bad habits from work - all the guys there call it the headset - not the stem (my small bad)


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2009)

Trumpettom001 said:


> for Cubist: On mine, I changed the little metally bit that attaches the top of the forks to the centre of the handle bars - didn't touch the bearings within the headset or anything...
> 
> bad habits from work - all the guys there call it the headset - not the stem (my small bad)


Hardly a bad old chap, but I was puzzled in case someone had persuaded you to change something you didn't need to.


----------



## urbanfatboy (5 Dec 2009)

Trumpettom001 said:


> for Cubist: On mine, I changed the little metally bit that attaches the top of the forks to the centre of the handle bars - didn't touch the bearings within the headset or anything...
> 
> bad habits from work - all the guys there call it the headset - not the stem (my small bad)





!!where do you work?


----------

